# Converting an Epson 7600



## ChameleonPrints (Apr 7, 2007)

I got a used 7600 that has been using Epson inks. I would like to convert this for Dye Sublimation, but would like to know what would be the best way to flush out the epson ink before putting in the dye sub ink.

Thanks,


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Considering how inexpensive the cleaning fluid is the best bet is to get your refillable cartridges, add the cleaning fluid to each cartridge and do a power clean. Remove the cleaning fluid from the cartrdiges and replace with high quality ink. Perform another power clean which will flush the fluid and charge the ink. Most critical in the process is to get a professional ICC profile that is designed for the type of ink, paper and substrate YOU will be using. Without this you will get sub par colors and drop down much more ink than you need to. As an example, we save approx $2,000 per month on ink when we changed from Sawgrass Sublime ink to J-Tech ink. One factor is the crazy cost of any Sawgrass ink and second our profile for Sublime was dropping down almost 40% more ink then our current J-Tech profile. You can read numerous post from people with Sawgrass inks that have issues with their ink smearing, etc. It is simply a case of either dropping too much or that Sublime needs to dop more ink than it should to get good colors. In either case it is flushing dollars down the drain.

Best of luck to you -


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

flush your ink, fill with cleaning fluid and leave to soak. Repeat.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Raise the ink levers and remove ink carts. With ink levers still raised, turn the printer off...this pruge the lines of ink. Install cleaning carts or carts with the cleaning solution. (Check w/ your vendor. They may sell the Epson cleaning solution.....recommended.) When printer is ready to go again. Run 1-2 power cleanings. Print the nozzle check. If you are using the Espon solution, the nozzle ck will be a light pink. 
Once you have a perfect nozzle check, purge the printer and load sublimation ink.


----------



## hotdogg1boy (Apr 1, 2011)

Can you tell me where you got your profiles from? I'm going to use an Epson 1400 with the J-Tech ink and can't seem to locate any on the net.

Thanks!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

J-Teck ink is sold to wide format printers only thus fining one for an Epson 1400 will be difficult at best.


----------



## natloc (May 21, 2007)

conde tech said:


> Raise the ink levers and remove ink carts. With ink levers still raised, turn the printer off...this pruge the lines of ink. Install cleaning carts or carts with the cleaning solution. (Check w/ your vendor. They may sell the Epson cleaning solution.....recommended.) When printer is ready to go again. Run 1-2 power cleanings. Print the nozzle check. If you are using the Espon solution, the nozzle ck will be a light pink.
> Once you have a perfect nozzle check, purge the printer and load sublimation ink.


@conde tech: Will this same method work for purging the 1280 lines?


----------



## danny95133 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the epson 7600 and try to use it for dye sublimation on jersey ( polyester fabric ) . But the printer software from Epson 7600 don't have the option that we can choose for heat transfer . So when i do the heat transfer the image was not correct . Please let me know what can i do ? thanks


----------



## ChameleonPrints (Apr 7, 2007)

danny95133 said:


> I have the epson 7600 and try to use it for dye sublimation on jersey ( polyester fabric ) . But the printer software from Epson 7600 don't have the option that we can choose for heat transfer . So when i do the heat transfer the image was not correct . Please let me know what can i do ? thanks


Do you mean you that you can't find where to flip the image? Or are you talking about the colors not being correct?


----------



## danny95133 (Feb 3, 2011)

I need help for both issues . Because i can't flip the image and the image colors not being correct after the heat transfer . Please let me know what can i do. Thanks 

Do you mean you that you can't find where to flip the image? Or are you talking about the colors not being correct?


----------



## ChameleonPrints (Apr 7, 2007)

For the colors, you really need an ICC profile specific for your ink and substrate to get the best results. Until I created my own profile, I used a profile you can find on the epson website. The Premium Glossy Photo (250) and got good results with that, but the colors weren't perfect by any means and there was always issues getting a perfect blue out of it. 

As for flipping the image... I usually do it in the software ( Corel draw, photoshop etc. ) but if you don't have that option, you can go to the print driver and open the "printing preferences". In the area that says "Mode" click on Custom and then an "Advanced" button will appear and you click on that. That will open another dialog box and you should see on the left hand side of that dialog box is an option for "Flip Horizontal". Make sure that is checkmarked. While your in the advanced screen, I would also turn off the Printer Color Management on the right side of the screen. You don't want to use it if you use an ICC profile. Also, its usually best to turn off the "High Speed" and increase your print quality to at least "Fine" though if you use the ICC from epson, you will need it at "SuperFine", if I remember right.

Of course, this is all with a windows 7 machine, so if you are using a mac.. then I don't know if the print driver will be the same or not.

Hope that helps


----------



## janneman (Nov 29, 2011)

ChameleonPrints said:


> I got a used 7600 that has been using Epson inks. I would like to convert this for Dye Sublimation, but would like to know what would be the best way to flush out the epson ink before putting in the dye sub ink.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi,
I have read your contribution for the convert of an epson 7600 to sublimation inks. 
I have a similar problem, with an epson 9600.
I use J-tech nano ink now (after trying asian stuff etc)
and have a lot of problems of ink not getting through
the fine filter of the dampers.. I have even filtered all
my ink through these dampers, but after ca 10 minutes of printing one of the colours fall out. Now
I have a CISS system where I can put on seringues of 50 ml, so I can make some pression with air, not too much,
and it works (so and so.. )but it's not the right way of working; I presume. 
Do you have a clue how to solve this?
Are there existing finer sublimation inks that do not have this?

thanks
Jan

[email protected]


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

To swap ink sets in the 7600/9600 printers, you need to use the INIT FILL command in the service menu - this will purge the lines of the existing ink, and load the new inks. Google for "INIT FILL Epson 9600"

As for a sublimation ink which works well with these printers, we use InkTec Sublinova/DTI in ours with no problems


----------

